# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Λογισμικό Γραφείου

## spinalgr1990

Aναλαμβανω την εγκατασταση και ενεργοποιηση Office & Windows . 
Η άδεια είναι εφ' όρου ζωής και υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για backup σε περιπτωση που κανετε format. Καμία σχέση με τις ψευτοκινέζικες άδειες που λήγουν. Για πληροφοριες στειλτε στο email : spinalgr1990@gmail.com 


Windows_and_Office.jpg

----------

